# Ferry Prices Discounts



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi.
We are planning to go to France via Dover, in April next year. We are aware that sometimes deals are available for discounts on ferry crossings. 
Does anyone know where to find them ?
Do we need to visit a show to obtain a code ? 
Are there any current deals available ?
Thanks
Frank n Jan


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Frank, we always find that Caravan Club have the best prices, usually about £5 under the online prices direct from the ferry company's.

Got £44 each way on P&O from them for an 8.5metre van for our trip we've just got back from. I think P&O were quoting £48 online.

Richard


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We just missed the show deals, but booked through the CC

Just paid £73 return for shipping out in May and £83return for August.
These are with DFDS and direct was substantially more.
We could have paid even less but the times did not suit us.
ferry prices have certainly increased this year!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We always now book through one or other of the Clubs, C&CC are usually the cheapest but online you need to book a couple of weeks ahead. CC only within a day or two. We usually go direct to the P&O website first to check for cheapest sailing times on the required dates, then make the booking through the club as it is always cheaper that way. Also since there is now no discount for a return booking*, we only book one way then book the return a couple of days before we're ready to come back, leaves things more flexible. However, we only travel outside the peak July/August periods, those may require more advanced booking for cheaper fares. 

* unless it's a same day or short period special deal.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> We just missed the show deals, but booked through the CC
> 
> Just paid £73 return for shipping out in May and £83return for August.
> These are with DFDS and direct was substantially more.
> ...


Just done a quick check for DFDS direct prices.

The £73 return through the CC is £93
The £83 " " " " £103

I presume that as time goes on,the direct prices will increase.


----------

